

Palm inviting devs to a node.js meet-up by the Bay - smoody
http://www.precentral.net/palm-inviting-devs-nodejs-san-francisco-meet

======
riobard
"with webOS 2.0 Palm is switching to node.js-powered JavaScript background
services instead of the Java services currently in use. This means faster,
better, and more webbier development for webOS"

So JavaScript/V8 is now faster than Java/JVM?

~~~
azakus
It certainly is when the startup time and general memory usage of the JVM is
taken into account.

~~~
kls
Right, V8 is a really well written runtime with some amazing accomplishments
in it, I say that because I don't want what I am about to say to detract from
that fact.

While it is true that Node.js/V8 is fast and in some areas faster than the
JVM, one has to remember that Node.js is a very light framework. You don't
have all of the underlining runtime support that you get with the JVM.

They are kind of different philosophies, where the JVM supports a robust
runtime (it's all bolted together for you). Node.js/V8 is a very spartan
runtime (you bolt on what you want/need). This certainly has an effect on
resource utilization and speed.

That bring said, I like runtimes that I can bolt together. I hope WebOS does
well under it's new stewardship. We need variety in this space.

